# About PDF products no longer in sale



## Edheldur (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I hope this is the right place to ask this.

There's a thread over the general forum (this one) where I mentioned a product no longer on sale and whose publisher is also out of business. 

There is at least one person interested in it, but I really don't know if posting/sending/advertising it would be a violation to the ENWorld rules. I bought it a few years ago from RPGNow.com and a few minutes ago I e-mailed the author/owner of Dream Merchant Press about this same question.

However, I would really like to know what is the ENWorld's moderators/admins opinion of this (since I don't want to get in trouble or get EnWorld in trouble).


----------



## Morrus (Feb 18, 2007)

Without the publisher's permission, it's illegal, whether the publisher is in business or not.  If the publisher has no problem with it, I'm sure they'll give their permission.


----------



## Edheldur (Feb 18, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Without the publisher's permission, it's illegal, whether the publisher is in business or not.  If the publisher has no problem with it, I'm sure they'll give their permission.



Hey! Thanks for the quick answer Morrus. I'll have to wait for their answer, then.


----------



## Edheldur (Feb 22, 2007)

So, after a couple of e-mails to Jim Anuszczyk (of Dreaming Merchant Press) he has accepted to post the "Tombs!" PDF here (as long as it remains clear the the product has NOT been released into the public domain and thus, no part of it can be reused or resold for any commercial purpose). 

I've got the e-mail to confirm what I've posted, and would like to get an approval to post it in a thread here.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2007)

If you have permission from him, you don't need permission from us!


----------



## Edheldur (Feb 22, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> If you have permission from him, you don't need permission from us!



Well, I like to play it safe -and in this instance, also legally-. 

I haven't thought about something: Which sub-forum would be the right one? (The post that started this whole permission quest was in General, and I'd like to have a new thread for this)


----------



## Edheldur (Feb 23, 2007)

I tried to post it in the Download section, but it's too large to be uploaded there (at least by me... in PDF form it's about 6 megs, and zipped it's about 5 megs). Can any mod/admin help me? (or do I just need to post it somewhere else and link it here?)


----------



## Edheldur (Feb 26, 2007)

Any help posting this to the Downloads section?


----------

